# Looking for info on "Pilot" men's bicycle by Cleveland Welding Co.



## circa1939 (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking for such things as,... photos, old catalogue reprints,... etc showing the various styles of the prewar (I'd say 1936-1937) "Pilot" bikes from the cleveland welding co.

thanks all.


----------



## RMS37 (Oct 5, 2009)

Pilot is one of the badges that Cleveland Welding used on the bikes they manufactured for several years. During those years the badge was applied to most of the versions and models of the bicycles they produced as Roadmasters. If you post pictures of the bicycle (and the serial number from the frame) I could probably tell you more about the bicycle.


----------



## circa1939 (Oct 5, 2009)

RMS37 said:


> Pilot is one of the badges that Cleveland Welding used on the bikes they manufactured for several years. During those years the badge was applied to most of the versions and models of the bicycles they produced as Roadmasters. If you post pictures of the bicycle (and the serial number from the frame) I could probably tell you more about the bicycle.




Wonderful!
Thank you so much.  I'll get a few photos of the bike and the serial number for you.
Thanks again.


----------



## circa1939 (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, as for a serial number on the frame,.. I cannot seem to locate one anywhere.  Any particular place I'd see it on this fame that I may have missed?

As for photos,... here you are....
Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## charnleybob (Oct 14, 2009)

The serial number is on the bottom of the crank housing.


----------



## RMS37 (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice looking bike! 

Your Pilot is a standard pattern pre-1937 Cleveland Welding built bicycle. That frame was offered by CWC from the beginning of production in 1935 until the end of 1936. With slight modifications it was continued until mid 1937 and then changed again with the lower top tube dropped about an inch to make room for a tank. The version you have never was offered with a tank.

Your Pilot looks original except for a couple of things. The saddle is period correct but it is a Girl's saddle, smaller than a Boy's model. The bike would have originally had a CWC braced rear drop stand instead of a kick stand. This may have been a period modification as the kick stand is again of about the same vintage as the bike and many people changed out drop stands in favor of side stands. Lastly it probably would have originally been equipped with coke bottle or finger grips rather than the aero grips which are a couple of years newer than the bike.

Let me know if you are able to find the serial number on the bottom of the crank hanger, They are usually fairly easy to read but on some bikes the paint is too thick to read through.

Thanks for posting the pictures, it is a nice condition bike, the parts that are not original would not be to difficult to locate if you decide you want to go that route.


----------

